# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kan ik zwanger zijn?

## marijevanlonden

even een vraagje,ben 17 maart ongesteld geworden en na die tijd een aantal keren sex gehad.
nou heb ik sinds gister heel licht roze afschijding.
volgens de berekeningen zou ik 14 april weer ong. moeten worden.
zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn en wanneer kan ik een test doen?
groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi Marije 

Heb je gevreeen zonder gebruik te maken van anticonceptie?
Als dat zo is dan kun je inderdaad zwanger raken/zijn.
Lichtroze afscheiding komt ook vaak voor als je zwanger bent, maar dat hoeft natuurlijk niet. Je kan een zwangerschapstest doen 
vanaf de dag dat je ongesteld had moeten worden.Eerder testen heeft geen zin, omdat de test dan een onbetrouwbare uitslag kan geven.

liefs
Déylanna

----------

